# Industrial skylines



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

This thread is about industrial skylines, that means skylines which are not formed by skyscrapers but by chimneys, power plants, tanks etc. 

First example:

BASF Ludwigshafen:









2b1stconsulting.com









lvz-online.de


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

Rotterdam


2012-01-02 Rotterdam - Botlekgebied gezien vanaf de Euromast - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-01-02 Rotterdam - Botlekgebied gezien vanaf de Euromast - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-04-01 Rotterdam - View from the Euromast - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-03-07 Rotterdam - Haven vanaf de Euromast by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-12-26 Rotterdam - View from the Euromast - 15 by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-12-26 Rotterdam - View from the Euromast - 14 by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-12-26 Rotterdam - View from the Euromast - 13 by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-06-23 View from Euromast - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Hamilton, Ontario*








Courtesy of Redroom Studios


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Oil Sands, Alberta*








Courtesy of Greenpeace


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Irving Oil*
*Saint John, New Brunswick, CANADA*








Courtesy of myspace


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*River Rouge & Zug Island, Detroit Michigan*


AD2W_1809C by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


275 ton Grove at DTE River Rouge Power Plant by JJ Curran Crane, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yrvelouria/


ALGOCAPE 03 091209 by mile27, on Flickr


PRESQUE ISLE 03 070409 by mile27, on Flickr


MANISTEE 07 060509 by mile27, on Flickr


The River Rouge Complex by Wayne Senville, on Flickr


rouge II by gsgeorge, on Flickr


Philip R. Clarke passing Zug Island by windsordi, on Flickr


Zug Island by anricedeybat, on Flickr


Zug Island by windsordi, on Flickr


zug island by gsgeorge, on Flickr


zug island 1 by 51e, on Flickr


across the Zug Island sky by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


Zug Island flames by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


Swing Bridge by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


Zug by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


Overhead by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


H. LEE WHITE 062511 by mile27, on Flickr


DSC_0168rc by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


Bridge Cranes by anricedeybat, on Flickr


Zug Island by anricedeybat, on Flickr


DSC_0304b by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


shadow in the vapor trail by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


BDSC_1385r by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


DSC_0496s by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


smoke and mirrors by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Leuna, Saxony-Anhalt









Leuna by PK Fotografie


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Inco Superstack*
*Sudbury, Ontario, CANADA*








Courtesy of Sustainabitree


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sasolburg, South Africa:


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Leuna, Saxony-Anhalt









Leuna by Jan Rillich


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

*DSM Chemelot Geleen, the Netherlands*














































when gas pressure becomes high


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

This is cool; a flare that produces a large pyrocumulus cloud.


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

Jubail industrial city east saudi













Yanbu industrial city west saudi


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Paper Mill in Tacoma, Washington.


Simpson Tacoma Kraft Company (paper mill) by ILOPIX | Ilona Berzups, on Flickr


----------



## evmt (Sep 5, 2011)

Magnitogorsk, Russia


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

These look cool, but I wouldn't want to work in such a place! Too many fumes


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Panorma der Total Raffinerie im Chemipark Leuna by MR-Fotografie on Flickr


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Schwechat (near Vienna), Austria

OMV









http://austria-forum.org


OMV Raffinerie Schwechat von styko auf Flickr


Raffinerie von daknoll auf Flickr


----------



## VitMos (Sep 17, 2011)

*Kazan, Russia*
by Teamsky


----------



## evmt (Sep 5, 2011)

*Moscow, Russia* 
Not the best known angle most likely


----------



## papiga (Feb 23, 2012)

*Rijeka, Croatia*
Urinj oil refinery 









Kraljevica view to Urinj by karlonikola, on Panoramio

From a different angle:








American Dream by Bojan Bonifačić


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Antwerp, Belgium.








http://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr324/assussuss/photodrome/2009-02-14Antwerpenhaven006-1.jpg









http://static.nationalgeographic.nl...84/88/35/haven-antwerpen-bij-nacht-358884.jpg









http://users.telenet.be/rudy.engels/bd/haven1.jpg









http://static1.hln.be/static/photo/2012/15/14/0/20120203174834/media_xll_4606470.jpg










http://img.vandaag.be/tmp/450/350/r...lweer-dodelijk-ongeval-in-antwerpse-haven.jpg








http://img1.take-a-trip.eu/pics_bezienswaardigheden_nl/w500/Haven van Antwerpen stedentrip.jpg









http://static.nationalgeographic.nl...in-antwerp-harbour-at-night-belgium-95874.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3420/3375572954_801dc6723a_z.jpg?zz=1









http://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr324/assussuss/photodrome/2009-02-14Antwerpenhaven004.jpg









http://static.nationalgeographic.nl...in-antwerp-harbour-at-night-belgium-95877.jpg


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

*Concón, Valparaíso Region, Chile.* the ENAP oil refinery.


----------



## Habier (Feb 20, 2013)

ENAP Oil Refinery - Concepción - Chile

Image: Wikimedia Commons









By Google Maps


----------



## badgäst1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Stenungsund, Sweden.

Stenungsunds Petrochemical Industrial area.









http://www.sverigemaklaren.se/









http://www.stenungsund.se/









http://www.sopladorasdebotella.info/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

There's something about refineries that look dystopian, but in a cool way.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ They all look great at night, due to all the lights.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## amgonzal (Aug 27, 2012)

HAMILTON


Hamilton - Steel Town by R_Flint17, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

World most dense Industrial skyline is Jubai,KSA which is 24KM * 10 KM Industrial complex which is still under construction from 1975 to so on by Bechtel,USA.......


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

edit


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

coool


----------



## Imran520 (Oct 12, 2013)

Very nice skyline


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

Orenburg, Rusland


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

cool


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Steel Mill in Termitau, Kazakhstan 


Temirtau, Kazakhstan by sashapo, on Flickr


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

*Rotterdam*

- edit


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Preem Oil Refinery, Sweden*:


Oil industry par endemis, sur Flickr


Oil industry par endemis, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A gas tank cluster in Nynäshamn, south of Stockholm:


Gas tanks for Sweden! par Let Ideas Compete, sur Flickr


----------

